# superficialization of av fistula CPT



## BwitchyCoder (Jul 21, 2008)

obese patient needs av fistula brought closer to skin surface for use in dialysis...  any ideas?
Any input would be much appreciated


----------



## mbort (Jul 21, 2008)

can you use 36832?


----------



## BwitchyCoder (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for responding!
I did consider 36832...
but is the fistula really being revised?
I've found several articles online referring to superficialization of veins, but never referencing any CPT codes.


----------



## BAB (Jul 24, 2008)

Since the patient currently has a fistula, this proceure would either revise the current one OR the physician would have to remove this fistula and create another.  The documentation should clearly state what the procedure was.  I think I would query the doctor for clarification and put the ball in their court.


Pam


----------

